# What am I?



## Blue Dog Farms (May 6, 2011)

This is Mia, sold to me as a "pygmy". Im thinking shes pygmy/Nigi shes stockier like a pygmy but has the blue eyes like the Nigerian. What do you guys think? Thanks














The pics are from when we first got her, she looks alot healthier now, and cleaner lol


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 6, 2011)

I don't believe blue eyes occur in Pygmies, do they?  She's built very much like a pygmy, but I would think she's not purebred.

Oh, and she's cute!  Congrats!


----------



## helmstead (May 6, 2011)

She is adorable!  I love her head.

I have to say I think I see a little Boer in there...but definitely part Nigerian, too, and the Boer has to be at least 2 generations back since her ears are nice and small and erect.


----------



## elevan (May 6, 2011)

Blue eyes definitely eliminate it being 100% pygmy.

I have a nigerian dwarf / pygmy crossbreed that is built like a pygmy with the ND's flashy coloration.  I'd have to say that's probably what she is


----------



## redtailgal (May 6, 2011)

..............


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 6, 2011)

Im thinking the nigerian pygmy too  And Im happy with that, she is bred to a black and white full nigerian buck. I have 2 little doelings that are nigi/pygmy and I love them. Thinking the combo might turn out nice for milking, sweet pygmy milk with nigi teats  she has decent teats on her, though Im no expert, Im a newbie  We will see soon enough! Baby should be here in early June  Yay!! We also have a pygmy doe bred to a full pygmy buck due August poor girl :/


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 6, 2011)

Thanks  thats my daughter, she wants to be a model lol I love to photograph her the camera loves her


----------



## Roll farms (May 6, 2011)

The heavier muscling / blue eyes *could* be from Myotonic (fainter) blood, too.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 6, 2011)

It was stated on the thread for my herd that the stockiness/thicker bones CAN come in crossing pygmies with other breeds. Not knowing her age, just seeing her size in comparison with your daughter, she could be a Pygmy/Myotonic(fainter) cross. It could even be that she is a pure bred fainter that doesn't faint as easily or at all(it does happen).


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 6, 2011)

Here are a couple newer pics of her fat little ol self lol


----------

